# "Online-Checker" PHP



## ChrisX930 (22. Mrz 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

Ich bin derzeit dabei mich ein bisschen in Java einzuarbeiten, stehe aber noch ziemlich weit am Anfang.
Ich möchte für mich und meine kleine Gruppe ein Programm schreiben, mitdem ich kontrollieren kann, ob bestimmte Ports auf unserer Website online oder offline sind.
Also eine Art "Online-Checker"^^

In PHP ist es kein sonderlich großes Problem, dort habe ich schon das gemacht, dass ich auch in meinem Java-Tool haben möchte.

So sieht es in PHP aus:

```
<?php 
$ip = "www.triavolution.de"; 
$port = "80"; 
$port2 = "3306"; 
$port3 = "200"; 


if (!@$fp = fsockopen($ip, $port, $errno, $errstr, 1)){ 
echo "<h1>\r\n<ul>\r\n\t<li>\r\n\t\tWebsite ist <font color='#FF0000'>Offline</font></ul></li></h1>"; 
} 
else { 
echo "<h1>\r\n<ul>\r\n\t<li>\r\n\t\tWebsite ist <font color='#00FF00'>Online</font></ul></li></h1>"; 
} 

if (!@$fp = fsockopen($ip, $port2, $errno, $errstr, 1)){ 
echo "<h1>\r\n<ul>\r\n\t<li>\r\n\t\tDatenbank ist <font color='#FF0000'>Offline</font></ul></li></h1>"; 
} 
else { 
echo "<h1>\r\n<ul>\r\n\t<li>\r\n\t\tDatenbank ist <font color='#00FF00'>Online</font></ul></li></h1>"; 
} 

if (!@$fp = fsockopen($ip, $port3, $errno, $errstr, 1)){ 
echo "<h1>\r\n<ul>\r\n\t<li>\r\n\t\tLivemap ist <font color='#FF0000'>Offline</font></ul></li></h1>"; 
} 
else { 
echo "<h1>\r\n<ul>\r\n\t<li>\r\n\t\tLivemap ist <font color='#00FF00'>Online</font></ul></li></h1>"; 
} 
?>
```

An sich funktioniert das ohne Probleme, jedoch würde ich das ganze gerne in einem kleinen JavaProgramm unterbringen und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das dort funktioniert.
Ich würde gerne 3 (oder mehr) Layer haben (mit überschriften undso), die anzeigen, ob die Websiteort "Online" oder "Offline" ist.
Das Ganze soll sich entweder alle 10sek automatisch aktualisieren oder über einen "Aktualisieren"-Button aktualisieren.

Ich hoffe mir kann da wer helfen 

mfg ChrisX930


----------



## Gast2 (22. Mrz 2012)

Redest du von Javascript oder meinst du wirklich Java? Soll das nen Applet werden oder ne Clientanwendung?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mrz 2012)

und nur Aufgabe beschreiben + andere machen lassen ist eher nicht 'helfen'


----------



## ChrisX930 (22. Mrz 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> und nur Aufgabe beschreiben + andere machen lassen ist eher nicht 'helfen'



Ja, das weiß ich schon. Schreiben möchte ich das ganze selber.
Problem ist halt, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich mit Java überprüfen lassen kann, ob Websiteort online ist oder nicht.

Es soll eine Anwendung für meinen PC sein (.jar), also kein Javascript.
Wenn ich in der falschen Sektion gepostet habe, tuts mir leid.


----------



## truesoul (22. Mrz 2012)

Naja, ich nehme mal an, du möchtest das Programm schon selber schreiben, von daher: 
URL (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
URLConnection (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
HttpURLConnection (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
Timer (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)

Naja, und jetzt weißt du zumindest schon wonach du suchen könntest 

*Edit:* Der Link von ARadauer ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## ARadauer (22. Mrz 2012)

Java ist auch eine Insel – 16.7 Mit dem Socket zum Server

zb


----------



## ChrisX930 (22. Mrz 2012)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich nehme mal an, du möchtest das Programm schon selber schreiben, von daher:
> URL (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
> URLConnection (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
> HttpURLConnection (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
> ...



Schonmal vielen Dank für die Links, ich werde mir das mal anschauen 
Falls wer noch ein paar kleine Tipps hat, ich nehme sie gerne an


----------



## AlexSpritze (22. Mrz 2012)

ChrisX930 hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne 3 (oder mehr) Layer haben (mit überschriften undso), die anzeigen, ob die Websiteort "Online" oder "Offline" ist.
> Das Ganze soll sich entweder alle 10sek automatisch aktualisieren oder über einen "Aktualisieren"-Button aktualisieren.



Dann willst du auch eine kleine GUI haben? Also nicht nur ein Kommandozeilenprogramm? Da wäre noch Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 15 Grafische Oberflächen mit Swing zu ergänzen.


----------



## ChrisX930 (22. Mrz 2012)

AlexSpritze hat gesagt.:


> Dann willst du auch eine kleine GUI haben? Also nicht nur ein Kommandozeilenprogramm? Da wäre noch Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 15 Grafische Oberflächen mit Swing zu ergänzen.



Richtig, eine kleine GUI würde ich schon gerne haben.
Wie man GUIs aufbaut und einstellt ist nicht so das große Problem, dass habe ich schon getan 
Irgendwie steige ich trotzdem nicht so ganz durch wie ich das mit den Ports machen soll :/


----------



## Tobse (22. Mrz 2012)

Also zunächst zu deinem PHP-Code: Der ist leider etwas grauenhaft. Du schliest die Socekts nicht. PHP macht das zwar für dich, ist aber arg unschön.
Und in Java wird dir das zum Verhängnis, weil Java die Sockets nicht von alleine Schließt.

Aber versuch mal damit:
Socket ([c]new Socket(IP, PORT)[/c] und [c]socket.close();[/c])
OutputStream ([c]outputStream.write(byte[])[/c])


----------



## ARadauer (22. Mrz 2012)

ChrisX930 hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie steige ich trotzdem nicht so ganz durch wie ich das mit den Ports machen soll :/



tja... Was hast du den bereits? Bzw hast du eine konkrete Frage?


----------

